# Open Carry while archery hunting



## tmiller9661 (Jun 22, 2012)

Can I carry a handgun while I'm out bow hunting or rifle hunting? How old do you have to be to do it? I would be open carrying it because I dont have a CWP.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

You can open carry while rifle hunting only, Other than that you can carry with a CPL but it has to remain concealed and cannot be used to take game.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

PITBULL said:


> You can open carry while rifle hunting only, Other than that you can carry with a CPL but it has to remain concealed and cannot be used to take game.


And you have to be at least 18.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by PITBULL 
You can open carry while rifle hunting only, Other than that you can carry with a CPL but it has to remain concealed and cannot be used to take game.



petronius said:


> And you have to be at least 18.


You have to be at least 18 to open carry. 21 to have a CPL and conceal carry.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

petronius said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by PITBULL
> You can open carry while rifle hunting only, Other than that you can carry with a CPL *but it has to remain concealed* and cannot be used to take game.


I do not believe that you will be able to find a statute that requires a pistol to remain concealed while bow hunting deer.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

See here: 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141_37706-31578--,00.html

And here:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37706-31584--,00.html


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

PITBULL said:


> You can open carry while rifle hunting only, Other than that you can carry with a CPL but it has to remain concealed and cannot be used to take game.


Do you have a link to back that up??


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Huffy said:


> See here:
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141_37706-31578--,00.html
> 
> ...


 
In other words, with CPL those laws are inapplicable.

Bottom line, with a CPL, you may carry while archery deer hunting any way you please.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

WoW. said:


> In other words, with CPL those laws are inapplicable.


Yes, but even though it doesn't necessarily apply to you since you have a CPL I don't see anything that would prohibit you from voluntarily choosing to comply with this particular provision "While in the field . . . Carrying a handgun in a holster in plain view is permitted." I think that's the point you were trying to make. 

Also, practically speaking, I would guess that most DNR officers would prefer that you have the gun in a holster where they can see it as they walk up, instead of having it concealed somewhere.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Huffy said:


> Yes, but even though it doesn't necessarily apply to you since you have a CPL I don't see anything that would prohibit you from voluntarily choosing to comply with this particular provision "While in the field . . . Carrying a handgun in a holster in plain view is permitted." I think that's the point you were trying to make.
> 
> Also, practically speaking, I would guess that most DNR officers would prefer that you have the gun in a holster where they can see it as they walk up, instead of having it concealed somewhere.


Well, there are those that would say that the law prohibits carrying a handgun while deer hunting in archery season UNLESS you have a CPL.

My point was, a CPL makes the manner of carry (concealed or open) a moot point because CPL holders are exempt from the hunting prohibitions.

As far as what a DNR might prefer, that really doesn't factor into the law at all now does it. The only interesting point might be---is disclosure still required when open carrying while bow hunting.:lol:


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

WoW. said:


> As far as what a DNR might prefer, that really doesn't factor into the law at all now does it.


Wasn't implying that it did. Just saying . . . I can't recall any officer, DNR or otherwise, ticketing me for doing something that they liked.


----------



## #bonecollector (Sep 29, 2012)

If you have a cpl you can carry during bow hunting if it is concealed you can carry open during firearm


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

WoW. said:


> My point was, a CPL makes the manner of carry (concealed or open) a moot point because CPL holders are exempt from the hunting prohibitions.
> :


Whoa whoa wait a minute here. CPL holders are exempt from the archery hunting prohibitions, but only when properly carried under the authority of a cpl. 

This means that it must be concealed. 

Now during the firearm deer seasons, the firearm must be open carried...unless you have a CPL, which allows you to carry either open or concealed.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

True, the law is more concerned with a possible illegal activity on the part of ethical hunters rather than allowing for the defense against those that would shoot archers or steal their deer at gunpoint. These things are not unusual up here. Friends of mine have had their deer stolen twice by 2 men with shotguns. When reported the leos said so what do you expect us do about it now? The trail, of course, ended at the road. This law needs to be changed. It is rediculous. If a field officer can not determine the difference between a fresh firearm kill and an archery kill, then he or she should not be an officer.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Whoa whoa wait a minute here. CPL holders are exempt from the archery hunting prohibitions, but only when properly carried under the authority of a cpl.
> 
> This means that it must be concealed.
> 
> Now during the firearm deer seasons, the firearm must be open carried...unless you have a CPL, which allows you to carry either open or concealed.


With a CPL it can be Open or Concealed Carry.

In fact with a CPL you can open carry into many PFZ's. MSP legal update #86 covers some of it.


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

I carry during bow season. I've bumped into bears twice in the last few years. Once going into stand, once coming out. I'll take my chances with dnr. Not taking chances with bears in the area.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Whoa whoa wait a minute here. CPL holders are exempt from the archery hunting prohibitions, but only when properly carried under the authority of a cpl.
> 
> *This means that it must be concealed.*


 



wrong





Bucket-Back said:


> *With a CPL it can be Open or Concealed Carry.*
> 
> In fact with a CPL you can open carry into many PFZ's. MSP legal update #86 covers some of it.


 
Thank you Bucket Back for setting him straight.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

WoW. said:


> wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Show me where it says you can open carry while bowhunting with a CPL. My interpretation of "under the authority of a cpl" means concealed. 

I understand that you can open carry in PFZ with a cpl, but bowhunting is not a PFZ.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Show me where it says you can open carry while bowhunting with a CPL. My interpretation of "under the authority of a cpl" means concealed.
> 
> I understand that you can open carry in PFZ with a cpl, but bowhunting is not a PFZ.


 
The laws do not tell you what you can do. They regulate and tell you what you may not do.

"under the authority of a CPL" means that in the context of archery deer hunting, you are exempt from the hunting regulations (because you are not attempting to take game).

Nothing in the firearms laws or hunting regulations requires that a handgun be concealed while archery hunting. Absent that requirement, you are free to carry it any way you please. 

So, I cannot show you the law that you request because the law simply doesn't work that way.

Case of Bud longnecks?:lol:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

WoW. said:


> The laws do not tell you what you can do. They regulate and tell you what you may not do.
> 
> "under the authority of a CPL" means that in the context of archery deer hunting, you are exempt from the hunting regulations (because you are not attempting to take game).
> 
> ...


See, I have no problem admitting I'm wrong on this issue. I'm going to keep this on until I get an actual answer. I read this:

Actual wording from MDNR site:
"Exceptions: This prohibition does not apply to pistols carried under authority of a concealed pistol license..."

Which I interpret as, pistols that are carried concealed.


----------

